# Finding Work In UAE (Abu Dhabi/Dubai - No Degree



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi People, Hope your all well!

Thanks for reading my Thread. 

I’m a 35 yr old Pakistani male (British Citizen)
Currently working as IT Consultant (Contractor) in the UK. – 
I have 10 years + Experience in System/Networking Support ( I have been working with Various local schools/ Multi national Companies as IT Consultant.
I have visited Dubai/Abu Dhabi a few times and love it! 

I would like to find work there however seems quite difficult.
Hoping u guys can give me some suggestions!!!

I have family that lives in Abu Dhabi whom I visit and stay with. 
Unfortunately I do not have a Degree at this minute but Studying MBA (Project Management) as a long distance student with one of the local University. 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME / realistic suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Thanks, Tif!


----------

